# How to view latitude and longitude



## Sharyn Campbell (Jun 2, 2020)

How do I view latitude and longitude for my photos in Lightroom?  I don't see options on mobile or on desktop app.  I am looking for the exact coordinates.  I ended up exporting from Lightroom so that I could use the Get Info feature on my Mac.  Pretty tedious; hope there is a better way.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 2, 2020)

A slightly less tedious way would be to select an image in Lightroom Desktop and open the Info panel. If you click on the map, it opens Google maps in a browser window with the exact coordinates selected.
Another less tedious method would be to select the image in the LrWeb browser app, open the Info panel and hover the cursor over the map and the coordinates are revealed in a pop-up at the bottom left of the screen.


----------



## Sharyn Campbell (Jun 2, 2020)

TY!  I will try those later.  After today’s hike


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 2, 2020)

Sharyn Campbell said:


> TY!  I will try those later.  After today’s hike


In the LIBRARY view, select GRID and then one or more pictures.  On the right side panel, expand the Metadata tab and select the Default view.  If you already have metadata recorded in the image, you will see it at the bottom of this frame as the GPS data.  In my case, I shoot with a Nikon D3 with an attached third-party GPS from Solmeta.






Phil Burton


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 2, 2020)

Phil, check out the version number. We're not talking about Classic.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 3, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Phil, check out the version number. We're not talking about Classic.


Ooops!  Sorry about that.

Phil


----------



## Sharyn Campbell (Jun 4, 2020)

Thx, Phil and Jim.  Jim's first suggestion will work for my needs (opening the map from the info panel).  I had opened the map multiple times, but I didn't know that the exact coordinates are what appear in the address bar.  I had to educate myself on the signed degrees format (I was expecting degrees-minutes-seconds format).    I am sharing a few images to AllTrails, and coordinates are needed to post photos (AllTrails also uses the signed degrees format).  If I upload directly from my phone, then the coordinates appear in AllTrails.  But if I forget to upload from my phone and then later need to export the images from Lr in order to upload them, that's when I run into difficulty.  Not sure why.  I exported with metadata and as original format (HEIC).  That might be the issue.  If I upload directly from my phone (Apple Photos), I expect a conversion is happening automatically that enables AllTrails to read the coordinates.  If I export from Lr and then upload to AllTrails, the coordinates were not read by AllTrails.  Not a Lightroom Queen issue, I know.   The solution Jim proposed will work for me.  Thank you.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2020)

Sharyn Campbell said:


> I had opened the map multiple times, but I didn't know that the exact coordinates are what appear in the address bar.  I had to educate myself on the signed degrees format (*I was expecting degrees-minutes-seconds format*).


Curious.....this is what I get when Google Maps is opened after I click on the map in Lightroom:



Are you getting something different?


----------



## prbimages (Jun 5, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Curious ... Are you getting something different?


Curious yes. I don't get what you are showing at all, Jim. I also don't get the marker on the map. The map opens showing the correct location, but there's nothing on the page to show where I am. :(


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

If you click on the blue marker showed on the map:



It takes you too Google maps:


----------



## Sharyn Campbell (Jun 5, 2020)

When I click on the map marker, it shows me what is attached.  The below screenshots are for two different images in different locations (one on a hike, another in a city).  I pulled the lat/long from the coordinates in the address bar.  I played around with settings in Google Maps, but I cannot duplicate what both of you are getting.  Right clicking on the map marker gives me Map Type options, but every option still has the coordinates in the address bar.   The coordinates do appear to be correct; I converted the degrees-minutes-seconds from my Get Info approach (viewed after exporting from Lr) to the signed degrees format (which is what appears in the address bar).


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Jun 5, 2020)

Sorry, my screenshot was from Lightroom web, the behaviour is indeed different from Lightroom desktop. In both cases  Google maps is  opened buth what you see differs...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2020)

Sharyn Campbell said:


> When I click on the map marker, it shows me what is attached.  The below screenshots are for two different images in different locations (one on a hike, another in a city).  I pulled the lat/long from the coordinates in the address bar.  I played around with settings in Google Maps, but I cannot duplicate what both of you are getting.  Right clicking on the map marker gives me Map Type options, but every option still has the coordinates in the address bar.   The coordinates do appear to be correct; I converted the degrees-minutes-seconds from my Get Info approach (viewed after exporting from Lr) to the signed degrees format (which is what appears in the address bar).
> 
> View attachment 14706View attachment 14707


My bad....I thought I'd checked in both Lightroom Desktop and LrWeb, but it looks as though that only works using LrWeb. Sorry for the misdirection.


----------



## prbimages (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes, I can confirm that it works better from LRweb. It appears that the URL generated via LRweb is different from that generated by Lightroom Cloudy. So the alternatives seem to be:

1. Use LRWeb.

2. Use LR Cloudy, then once the browser window is open (but showing the less-than-useful map format), edit the URL in the browser bar as follows: (i) change the text at the start of the URL string from "google.com/maps/@" to "maps.google.com/?q="; and (ii) delete everything at the end of the URL string which is not part of the latitude and longitude numbers.


----------

